# Scribd. Any fans?



## Flint (Feb 12, 2016)

I sign up for the odd month here and there when I feel like a reading binge. I was curious if anyone else was into it or not.

Also, I was interested if anyone had actually put their book on there or if they thought this was a bad idea.


----------



## LeeC (Feb 12, 2016)

I've only used it some years back in research. 
Thus I was surprised to see it encompass more when it's one of the places my book was distributed to.


----------



## Flint (Feb 12, 2016)

Yeah, even in the space of a year it's changed quite a bit.

Aha! I found your book. I shall have a peek later, which will hopefully send a bit of money your way, too. 

That's interesting. How did it get on there? Do you have an agent who put it on there? I didn't realise living authors could have someone else do it.


----------



## LeeC (Feb 12, 2016)

Flint said:


> Yeah, even in the space of a year it's changed quite a bit.
> 
> Aha! I found your book. I shall have a peek later, which will hopefully send a bit of money your way, too.
> 
> That's interesting. How did it get on there? Do you have an agent who put it on there? I didn't realise living authors could have someone else do it.



Oh I'm still living by some accounts, but don't blink an eye  I published my book through Smashwords (I've a personal aversion to Amazon's practices) and Scribd is one of the dozen or so outlets they distribute to. If you do get around to reading my book, I'd appreciate your thoughts, good or bad, public or private. After three years effort working on the book I'm now trying to make enough first readers aware of it to see if it has any life.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Feb 12, 2016)

is this the site that some call the Netflix for books?


----------



## Flint (Feb 13, 2016)

LeeC said:


> Oh I'm still living by some accounts, but don't blink an eye  I published my book through Smashwords (I've a personal aversion to Amazon's practices) and Scribd is one of the dozen or so outlets they distribute to. If you do get around to reading my book, I'd appreciate your thoughts, good or bad, public or private. After three years effort working on the book I'm now trying to make enough first readers aware of it to see if it has any life.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts.



That's interesting. I was wondering why so many books on there were from smashwords.

I shall add it to the list and drop you a line at some point. 



MzSnowleopard said:


> is this the site that some call the Netflix for books?



Yeah, same kind of price as well. For me, there's enough on there to keep me interested, but I can be quite a broad reader (including non-fiction).


----------



## Schrody (Feb 13, 2016)

How does that work? I mean, putting your book there, and everything.


----------



## Flint (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm not sure, but I'd also be interested to hear a little bit more about the process.

What don't you like about Amazon that Smashwords (and Scribd) can offer you, Lee?


----------



## LeeC (Feb 13, 2016)

Schrody said:


> How does that work? I mean, putting your book there, and everything.



Smashwords is also a retail outlet, but essentially they are a distributor. When you publish your book there, and it's accepted for their premium catalog (mainly a technical review), you can view your author's dashboard where they note (among other things) all the retail outlets they distribute your book to (about eighteen outlets I see) and allow you to opt out of any. I've also noticed it being further distributed (googling my book title) in showing up on foreign language sites. They have rather complete info on their site. Their site isn't the "classiest" around, but it is functional (not confusing). An advantage to me is the breadth of distribution, and them being the only party I need deal with, including payment aggregation. 



Flint said:


> I'm not sure, but I'd also be interested to hear a little bit more about the process.
> 
> What don't you like about Amazon that Smashwords (and Scribd) can offer you, Lee?



To me Flint it's a matter of perspective regarding business practices. Nurtured in a different culture I take exception to the predominate culture's proclivities of parasitism in business and politics (redundant as I see it). I won't bore you with my views, but the main difference to me is that where Amazon focuses on being a monopoly, Smashwords focuses more on working with the author to the extent they can, and the three main ebook retailers they distribute to are combined fast challenging Amazon in worldwide distribution and sales. 

Keep in mind that an unknown author's first offering is in most all cases a very hard sell, because the key to a book gaining traction is making enough first readers aware, and in turn them liking the book enough to pass along a recommendation. So regardless of who one deals with, first the author needs to have written a respectable book, and second they need to beat the muddy path of promoting awareness long and hard to find those interested in a book's storyline/genre. There are exceptions to "respectable writing" in writing to base proclivities. My drive is not fame and fortune, but rather the world my grandson and beyond will have to live in, though it's best not to belabor the point because a good number of people don't want to hear it. 


In any case I've said far too much, and am old enough to know others will have differing perspectives they best live with 


May the pen be with you both.


----------



## Schrody (Feb 13, 2016)

Lee, how does Smashwords deals with the royalties?


----------



## LeeC (Feb 13, 2016)

Schrody said:


> Lee, how does Smashwords deals with the royalties?



They answer that and other potential questions at:
https://www.smashwords.com/about

They explain themselves better than I can 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

If you're asking how they get any royalties to the author, it's my understanding that they pay out quarterly by check or PayPal. I think check payment is dependent on a minimum $75 (US) which otherwise carries over.


----------



## TKent (Feb 13, 2016)

From the reader standpoint, I tried it but found for $1 more, the Amazon Kindle Unlimited program had more books I wanted to read. It is 9.99 a month vs. 8.99 a month. Scribd may have gotten more since I tried it.


----------



## Schrody (Feb 13, 2016)

LeeC said:


> They answer that and other potential questions at:
> https://www.smashwords.com/about
> 
> They explain themselves better than I can
> ...



PayPal would be my choice. I also like they publish only DRM free books, as I'm not a big fan of DRM.


----------



## LeeC (Feb 13, 2016)

Schrody said:


> PayPal would be my choice. I also like they publish only DRM free books, as I'm not a big fan of DRM.


Amen on the DRM avoidance. It's all to human to be a criminal, but punishing the innocent is a knee jerk reaction by those that possibly verge on the criminal themselves ;-) Again, I best shut up  

PS: I've seen references to authors actually seeding a pirate site to increase awareness of their book. Not even a  new tactic as early on MS only gave lip-service to software piracy as part of a strategy to drive their competitors out of business.


----------



## Flint (Feb 13, 2016)

LeeC said:


> PS: I've seen references to authors actually seeding a pirate site to increase awareness of their book. Not even a  new tactic as early on MS only gave lip-service to software piracy as part of a strategy to drive their competitors out of business.



Cory Doctorow does that, I think.


----------



## Schrody (Feb 13, 2016)

Well, I don't know, many authors claimed that their pirated books gave them sales boost. You download, you read, and if you like it - you buy it. I don't have anything against that, as long as they don't try to make a profit, or try to plagiarize it. What can I say, I'm a modern woman :lol:


----------



## LeeC (Feb 13, 2016)

Schrody said:


> Well, I don't know, many authors claimed that their pirated books gave them sales boost. You download, you read, and if you like it - you buy it. I don't have anything against that, as long as they don't try to make a profit, or try to plagiarize it. What can I say, I'm a modern woman :lol:


And astute enough to know to keep your friends close and your enemies closer ;-)


----------



## krishan (Feb 19, 2016)

Copies of the literary magazine I edit go up on Scribd via Smashwords, where I understand they're available for members to read for free. There seem to be a fairly large number of magazines on there, but far fewer books than on Amazon.


----------



## Flint (Feb 20, 2016)

That's interesting. Scribd also seem to be changing their policies and restricting 'bestsellers' to three a month. I may have a proper look at Amazon at some point in the future when I get a chance.

ETA: Just had a read of 'Quicksand'; I thought it was very good.


----------

